# archangel, hungarian house pigeon, and dove colors?



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what these guys will possibly look like after they molt? Mom is a copper black wing. Dad is a toy stencil for blue icing.



















This is their little brother/sister. There was two chicks. the parents lost the other. He actually looks lighter then the other two did when they were that size. 










My baby ringneck. Not framiliar wtih dove colors. Mom is not pictured, but is a shade darker on the wings then dad is.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

My giant house pigeon baby. His older brother is the blue grizzle above. this guy isn't showing any signs of white fathers like his brother did when he was a baby. He's also a little darker colored and has a reddish tint to the surface of his feathers (its not bronze). Mom is a red grizzle. Dad is a blue bar white flight.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Mom & dad


----------

